# it's the walmart color guessing game!



## panzershreck (Feb 3, 2006)

had several rolls of Fujifilm Superia 100 speed, and got curious about testing the film's color capacity with a box of 314 colors i had on the same background, then decided to take it to walmart just to see what they would turn out:







the most accurate one is the bottom one, rest are off

crazy machine


----------



## mzoricak (Feb 7, 2006)

SRT101? I had one of those back in the 70's. GREAT camera and I'm sorry I let it go. I moved 'up' to an X370, then to a 7000i.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 7, 2006)

Were they all taken with the same exposure and background?!!!


----------



## panzershreck (Feb 7, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Were they all taken with the same exposure and background?!!!



yep!


----------

